# bloated belly



## SjRrMc (Aug 2, 2010)

my tegu looks as if it has a bloated belly, i gave her a good soak and a turned the heat up some in her cage to see if it will help digestion but i not sure what else i can do or if it is a problem for her to be bloated. thanks for any help


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 2, 2010)

She may be impacted by something she ate, possibly bedding. You could place her in the tub in warm water and try gently rubbing her stomach.

If her stomach stays bloated for more than a few days with no bowel movement you will want to bring her to the vet.


...Jefroka


----------

